# vintage murray



## Valarie (Oct 7, 2007)

There's an old murray bicycle on ebay.  Bidding ends late today.  Don't know how to get a picture of it up, but I was wondering if someone would look it up and be able to tell me something about it, i.e., the year, if anything is missing off of it (besides the seat and stem).  Any info would be appreciated.  Also was this bike a low end model?  Thanks!!


----------



## J.E (Oct 7, 2007)

Whats the Item Number for the bike.


----------



## Valarie (Oct 7, 2007)

Duh!! Sorry 'bout that.  It's item 150167020659.   I guess I'm wondering if it originally had skirt guards?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi, nice bike. it is from the '50s closer than that I have no idea. all parts except the stem and peddals look correct. it has been re painted. no, skirts would not be correct. I could probably provide photos of an original paint bike of the same approx. vintage. shipping is kinda high byut the price is low enough to balance it out. I would say it should be worth up to about $75.00 if you like it. hope this is in time! 
Scott


----------



## Valarie (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info Scott.  A picture would be great.


----------

